# Mobile Veterinary Chiropractor



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Just wanted to pass this on to everyone. I found a mobile veterinary chiropractor in Jersey. His name is Dr. Jason Lewis and he is out of Jackson, NJ. If anyone wants more info please PM me.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

That's pretty cool. I think we have a few acupuncturists in town that are mobile. It's nice with those modalities, because then the pet doesn't have the stress of traveling - I often worry about Max jumping in and out of the high back end of the car right after an adjustment.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WOW!! Haven't heard of him. Is he a vet who is certified as a chiro?? Does he have a website?


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Jen, His info is on the Lanoka Harbor Veterinary site. He started out doing humans and then went back and learned animal chiropractic. I will be using him for Kai. He said his costs are $60 first visit and $40 after. Travel cost is $1 per mile over 10 miles from his starting point. He will also do multiple pets. I will let you know how Kai's adjustment goes.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Any update??


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That is great! The first few years I lived in Madison I had a mobile vet. He even picked Chama up and brought her back for her spay!







It made things so much easier and nicer for the dogs.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I know a great veterinarian who has a mobile practice in the Denver area if anyone is interested. She did Max's acupuncture treatments for a year and a half. She felt that the treatments were much more effective in their home environment where they were completely relaxed and comfortable. He loved her visits and always enjoyed the special chewie she brought him. The downfall of doing it here was that she has to put up with Murphy getting in her treat bag, and four kitties "helping". I don't believe that without her help, Max could have made it as long as he did with the back problems he had. Even though she wasn't Max's regular vet, she was the one I knew I wanted with him when he was in too much pain to go on...


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I haven't used the Mobile chiropractor yet. Kai seems to be doing well after his last adjustment with Dr. Kathy. I also have started him on Platinum Performance CJ and I think that is helping also. 

All of Dr. Kathy's clients want her to come back and I guess we are all holding out that she does. We all miss her very much.


----------



## dbarfbar (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Kathy, my Shepherd/Lab mix 13 year old needs VOM/Chiropractic. We are in Mullica Hill, NJ and I am excited to get more info. on the Mobile Veterinary Chiropractor. Please let me know how to reach them. Thanks. Diane


----------

